# 2011 RS compare with 2011 R3



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

I live over seas in a country with no Cervelo dealers so I can not go to a shop and compare the two frames. On paper/website they look almost the same.

R3 has a .5 degree more head tube angle, .1cm longer top tube, .1cm shorter head tube, and .5cm shorter chain stay.

This does not seem like much to me, but having not ridden the R3, maybe there is quite a bit of difference.

I currently ride an RS, but had an accident and may need to get a new frame. If there is not a real difference between the frames now, I would lean toward the R3 and get a slightly better frame, I could buy it as a frame set and salvage most of the current groupo.

I like the higher heat tube concept and have been very comfortable on the RS. Best I can tell, the entire R series (at least the R5, R3 and RS) are now basically the same frame geometry, only you get a lighter bike as you move up the line and the costs go up too. Much like the different versions of the Specialized Roubaix. Is this correct?


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

As you note, the geometry differences are not that significant, in most sizes (not clear which size you were comparing?)...however, the big differences are that the R3 and R5 have the new BBRIght BB, tapered headtube and beefed up fork, which yield a very significant improvement to the new R-Series frames. 
EM3


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*58 cm*

Should have added that I am looking at a 58 cm. Less difference at the larger sizes. 

Will the straight seat stays (R3) vice the curved seat stays (RS) make for a harsher ride?


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

The straight chainstays don't have the same leafspring feel as the RS chainstays and do result in more road feel being transferred to the rider however, I wouldn't characterize them as harsh.
EM3


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Seem to me that you'd be able to get more or less the exact same fit on either by small stem lenght adjustments and +/- a few spacers. If you can not ride them side by side, I am sure you'd be thrilled with either assuming you get a professional fit done.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

If you have the group already, I'd get an r3. As already mentioned by em3, the r3 and r5 series incorporate new 2011 upgrades that the RS doesn't have. As far as the r3 being uncomfortable, the Garmin-Cervelo team all rode the 2011 r3 during the Paris Roubaix..and WON. Which would lead one to believe they are in fact comfortable. And the r3 is lighter  Good luck in your purchase!


----------

